
83 percent of Google+ users are inactive  — Tech News and Analysis - tathagatadg
http://gigaom.com/2011/08/19/inactive-accounts-google-plus-infographic/
======
seagaia
I think part of it might have to do with the fact that a majority of people
joined it for the novelty, realized what it was for, and didn't want to put
the effort in to contribute anything meaningful. A good number of people in my
circles seem to have just joined and said "Yay google+" and not posted a
single interesting thing.

~~~
jamesbritt
What's interesting is that this is not a just g+ phenomenon, but holds true
for other social networking sites as well.

What matters then is not what percentage of people stay, but what is the
behavior of those who stay.

~~~
jdelsman
Indeed, I wonder what the inactive percentage is for a site like Facebook.

------
georgemcbay
100% of all articles claiming 83% of Google+ users are inactive don't even
bother to define what inactive means, let alone divulge how they managed to
calculate the number.

Even when you follow the blogspam trail past gigaom to the article they
linked, you still don't get a definition for inactive.

If you keep following to <http://findpeopleonplus.com>, the original data
source, you can click to see the list of people who are "inactive". As near as
I can tell from playing with the site and comparing inactive filter to active
filter, inactive means the person hasn't made a post to their public non-
circle feed... if that's the case it is a fairly poor way to measure this as I
have a fair number of people in my circles who are quite active on my feeds
but haven't posted anything marked fully 'public' yet.

